# so what the weather doing now



## ScottySkis (Feb 5, 2011)

In Yonkers its a cold wet r***,I'm hoping for snow in the north,


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 5, 2011)

It's raining here in the 06489.


----------



## billski (Feb 5, 2011)

clouds are peeing here in the flatlands.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 5, 2011)

Over the last couple hours here at the base of Mt. Snow I've been sitting here at my computer doing some job hunting, and have watched the following progression of weather: freezing rain/sleet-->puking snow-->rain-->nothing-->sleet-->puking snow-->light snow-->nothing-->rain-->nothing. Hope with nightfall it changes to all snow and then they groom up what needs to be groomed!


----------



## billski (Feb 5, 2011)

puking snow in the MRV


----------



## andyaxa (Feb 5, 2011)

Been almost all rain in the southern Monadnocks, except for a half hour where there seemed to be a mix of sleet and grapefruit sized snowflakes...okay slight exaggeration, but they were the biggest I've ever seen.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 5, 2011)

*hail, snow & lightning at Kton right now*

Im at K. it's dumping hail & snow w/ llightning at K right now. This is amazing, Ive never seen weather like this.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2011)

Been puking snow up here in NNY about5/ 6 inches down in the last 4 hrs  and raging now


----------



## Ski Diva (Feb 5, 2011)

Thunder & lightning right now in south central VT!


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 5, 2011)

Thunder and lightning here in the upper valley of NH/VT, plus rain, then changed to heavy sleet, although it looked more like hail.  We do have some freezing rain that built up on the trees...hope we don't get wind.  What a mix of things we have gotten today.  Snow, rain, thunder, lightning, sleet, etc.  Just need a rainbow tomorrow and we are good to go.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 5, 2011)

We had thunder snow not too long ago. Already had snow and sleet. Sounds like it is raining right now but I am not gonna go outside to confirm. We've had everything except freezing rain so far tonight. I suspect damage to ski areas in the mountains will be minimal but I bet everyone gets in on a little NCP tonight with only NoVT seeing a net gain. We'll be back in business in a few days.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2011)

Been all snow here in Stowe.  Heavy and wet, but all snow.  7 inches or so down and it stopped for a half hour. now it's nuking again.

I'm in the valley at maybe 600 feet above sea level.  So far, the mountain definitely didn't see any rain.  

Gonna be some manky skiing tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 6, 2011)

Got about five inches fast late in the afternoon, then sleet, freezing rain, to sleet, heavy sleet with some incredible lightning!  Rain, back to light snow, yeah, tomorrow will be manky as DHS put it.  We will still have a blast at Cannon tomorrow!


----------



## iSki (Feb 6, 2011)

10" of fluffy white stuff in Lincoln this morning! Whose got first tracks at Mittersil?


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 6, 2011)

I like how the mountains are calling this a powder day in all of their reports. I may stretch a bit in my personal definition of a powder day (6" minimum with a decent amount of untracked powdery snow) but I wouldn't call what the mountains got last night powder. Its new snow. All new snow is not powder. Wish I could be out there playing in it today regardless, but it is going to be tough conditions to turn at many mountains no matter how much new they got.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 6, 2011)

iSki said:


> 10" of fluffy white stuff in Lincoln this morning! Whose got first tracks at Mittersil?



You must be on the cold side of Lincoln!  At my spot in Lincoln we got total accumulation of 5-6" of very wet and heavy.  Just shoveled a path to the wood pile and found 1" of slush under the heavy snow.  Clouds clearing at 8:30.  Still very windy and gusty but at least it has switched around so you won't get that southerly that just blasts through the notch.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 6, 2011)

i just finished plowing and it was easily over a foot of new stuff -- the drifts were over the top of my 9 hp Ariens -- but the beast did the job easily even tho it was HEAVY .
This season it's getting a steady workout


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 6, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I like how the mountains are calling this a powder day in all of their reports. I may stretch a bit in my personal definition of a powder day (6" minimum with a decent amount of untracked powdery snow) but I wouldn't call what the mountains got last night powder. Its new snow. All new snow is not powder. Wish I could be out there playing in it today regardless, but it is going to be tough conditions to turn at many mountains no matter how much new they got.



beg to differ.  Stowe had 10 inches with much deeper drifts in places.  It was dense, no doubt, but it friggin' ruled.  It wasn't blower, but it wasn't mank either.  Windblown Pow is what most of it skied like.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> beg to differ.  Stowe had 10 inches with much deeper drifts in places.  It was dense, no doubt, but it friggin' ruled.  It wasn't blower, but it wasn't mank either.  Windblown Pow is what most of it skied like.


Very cool! Glad to hear it was just dense and not mank or wet.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 6, 2011)

yeah, I deserved it.  Last couple of winters I haven't caught a great day while up here.  My trips to Stowe are always planned around social events due to being a former resident, so I either get the goods or don't.  I won't say today was epic, but it was a 9 for sure.  Will post a TR and some pics when I get home tomorrow night.

It will be interesting to see the contrast in snow conditions at Pico tomorrow.  I'll be happy as long as there's good bumps on A Slope, Giant Killer and the Outpost area.


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 6, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I like how the mountains are calling this a powder day in all of their reports. I may stretch a bit in my personal definition of a powder day (6" minimum with a decent amount of untracked powdery snow) but I wouldn't call what the mountains got last night powder. Its new snow. All new snow is not powder. Wish I could be out there playing in it today regardless, but it is going to be tough conditions to turn at many mountains no matter how much new they got.



Burke had an awesome powder day today.  With close to a foot of heavy snow it was an awesome all day powder day.  We hit all the major glades and it was insane, tons of snow.  Powder stashes everywhere and enjoyed fresh tracks all day long.  We are shot but had a blast.


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2011)

What dead said applies to sugarbush today. The whole of Lincoln peak skied wonderfully. 10" and it felt that way. No powderpuffs but incredibly edgeable and forgiving.  No mank nothing wet. Top to bottom great.  Thanks to WWF for showing me around.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 7, 2011)

SoVT didnt fare nearly as well. Magic got some of everything weather wise and then setup pretty firm making it mostly a groomer day though the low angle woods were surprisingly skiable.


----------

